#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Япония >  > > >  >  >  Нужна помощь, лекарства из Японии

## Won Soeng

Друзья, сорвалась возможность привезти лекарства из Японии. 
Может быть у кого-то там есть знакомые? Деньги переведем оперативно с карты на карту.

Лекарство называется Гаммалон, нужно 4 упаковки, по 100 таблеток, 250 мг.

Может кто-то в ближайшие дни возвращается.

То, что продают у нас, к сожалению, неэффективно (что-то химичат с действующим веществом, разбавляют с мелом или что-то еще, в общем тонкостей не знаю, просили помочь знакомые)

----------


## Won Soeng

Выглядят они в японии как-то вот так

----------


## Алик

А если отсюда заказать ? :
http://www.japanmedshop.ru/korzina?g...hoC94sQAvD_BwE

----------


## Won Soeng

У нас огромное количество подделок. Более 90%
Очень трудно проверить все эти интернет-магазины. Лекарство не из дешевых, на курс уходят десятки тысяч рублей. 

Поэтому ищем способ передать из японии. Знакомый дипломат сейчас в отъезде и недоступен, а лекарство нужно очень скоро, курс прерывать крайне не полезно.

----------

Алик (18.05.2017)

----------


## Фил

И у меня еще такое подозрение, что на таможне (если по почте заказывать) сразу же изымут любые колеса.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> И у меня еще такое подозрение, что на таможне (если по почте заказывать) сразу же изымут любые колеса.


22 статья Федерального закона «О почтовой связи», перечисляет запрещённые к пересылке в РФ товары. Запрещены только некоторые виды лекарств – наркотические, психотропные, сильнодействующие. Идём далее. Основным законом, регламентирующим оборот лекарств является Федеральный закон №86-ФЗ «О лекарственных средствах». В этом законе, есть основной момент, который надо знать, что лекарство, которое Вы хотите заказать должно быть зарегистрировано в России. Так-же необходимом составить для пересылки необходимые нормативные документы.

----------

Фил (18.05.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

С собой можно провозить какое-то количество, но нюансов я не знаю, к сожалению.

----------

